# Iceland - Piano piece with video



## freixas (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't been on the forum in ages, but I thought it might be fun to share a little work I wrote called _Iceland_. It's a piano piece that comes in two forms: as a standard audio track (sorry, it's a computer performance--I don't yet have a live recording) and a video. The video consists of gallery-quality images I took while in Iceland (they are gallery-quality in that a local gallery has given me a standing offer for a show).

The piece is a mix of minimalist and romantic styles.

Both can be accessed at http://composer.freixas.org/work/47. The video is best viewed full-screen and at 1080p (highest resolution), if you care about the quality of the images.

The downside to the video, of course, is that people will probably think of the images as primary and the music as background. The problem goes away in a live performance, of course--the music was always intended to stand alone; the images were added only after the music was finished. I think it does make it more engaging for people who might not otherwise bother to listen to the piece.


----------

